# crowntail plakat



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Would a crowntail female mixed with a halfmoon plakat male make crowntail plakats?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Not necessarily. CTPK are extremely hard to breed for as I understand. CT are basically HM with web reduction and HMPK are.. well... HM mixed with PK. So your basically going to get a lot of comb tails or HM with web reduction. You may get some PK but I don't know how many actual CTPK you would get.

Your best bet at getting CTPK is getting a sib pair.


----------

